# The Name Game!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe this could be a sticky? I dunno....
Anyways, so in this thread, post the names of your bettas and what they mean to you or what their actual meanings are! Or you can post your favourite betta names or ideas for other fish keepers! I'll start:
Asparagus: Started off as a joke, but then it kind of grew on me. Now it's her name! :lol:
P.J.: Just thought it was cute and he was a kind of baby blue so I named him P.J. like pyjamas!
Moseby: Name from a show I like to watch, and the name really fit him!

Now it's your turn!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Akira - The name means intelligent but I named him after the anime character Akira Touya. He's smart and very silly though.

Maka - Named after one of the main characters in Soul Eater and was named that because the name Maka kept showing up in my head whenever I looked at her. After getting nothing from the crowntail next to her I chose her because I knew she was meant to be mine. She's kinda derp though.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody else?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Drama Queen - She's such a crazy girl. She freaks out over the smallest things. I stick my finger in the tank and she gets all stressed. New plant, stressed. But show her another fish and she FLARESSS. She always wants attention. LOL
Ocean - She's a lovely blue. My mom named her. Just kinda stuck. (She's my avatar)
Spazz - as you can probably guess, he's a spazz. He flares at the silliest things (my jewellery, my pliers) and when I turn music on, he "dances" to it! 
Skittles - my moms fish. He just seemed like a skittles LOL.
Smiley Unger - my sisters fish. He always looks like he's smiling. ONe of the only bettas I've ever seen that doesn't look grumpy. Unger is a name from my cousin. She goes to a school that is majority made up of students AND teachers with the last name Unger. Its really weird. LOL. So we middlenamed Smiley Unger. 
I have a new girl, but she doesn't have a name yet. Waiting for her to color up.

I LOVE THIS THREAD. Too cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Twitch- Because he was a super spazz in his cup at the store and on the way home, and also because of his color somewhat reminding me of a friend's role play character's hair. (he is my avatar)

Spot- Because when i got him he had breeder bars just like a female. XD And i thought it was funny.

Willy- as in Free Willy... I won this guy from a carnival game that i had to play fifty bajillian times. XD I saved him really, because they were using him as PART of the game. They had him in a cup, and another cup taped on top of his cup was open, then another cup on either side, and you had to bounce a ball into the cups, the side cups won you a goldfish, and the top cup won you a betta... he was the last one. ;^;


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great names everyone! Keep it up!



kathstew said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD. Too cute!


Thanks! It would be cool if it was a sticky! There are no stickies in this part of the forum!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

kisame- character from naruto
grace-no idea we just liked the name


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Liberty - red white and blue CT who is always very proud looking when he flares. Fits well IMO. 
Dumbo - because I love the movie and he's a dumbo. On day one he dove right out of the tank the moment I opened the lid.
Butterfly - nothing else in the world fit, and he's a butterfly color pattern. 
Luna Lovegood- she's white and goofy, pretty, and I love harry potter.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ignacio: I love Mexican everything. The Spanish language is awesome and I love Mexican food.

Weezy: I was inspired by Lil Wayne. lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool names! So creative!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Robert Falcon Scott - 

Dead arctic explorer.  So named because of his little white lips. I couldn't think of anything with white lips other than a dead arctic explorer. 

The two Otocinclus are his first mates William Lashly and Lawrence Oates.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, that made me laugh! Dead arctic explorer = white lips.  That's funny.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha funny!


----------



## Steven36 (Apr 13, 2011)

charlie.......my dad gave him to me 7 years ago...named after my dad charles.
Oz.....greatest singer of all time Ozzy.
general.....he is a little mean...struts his stuff when he sees the others and really looks like hes ready to fight so named after the greatest general in history general lee.
simon.....the wife did that one.....said it just fit him.
shadow....because he always stays in the one small spot of his tank that is darkest....like lurking in the shadows.

Will be getting at least three females in the near future so new names to come.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Lemon ~ He's yellow, lemons are yellow too. 
Sakura ~ Because he is a delicate cherry blossom pink.
Namazu ~ The name of a mythical Japanese catfish that causes earthquakes. 
Chili ~ He's pretty hotheaded and flares at everything.
Mars ~ Named after the Roman War God. He's always at war with Chili, lol 
Rooibos ~ Was drinking rooibos tea, and since he's a red butterfly, thought it was a good name. I call him Roo though. 
Mojo ~ It fits him! Originally it was Mojito, then I just shortened it. 
Wilder ~ He reminds me of Betta Imbellis with his colours. 

Frigga ~ Because she's cute.
Astarte ~ I've always liked the name, and it popped into my head. 
The rest of the girls are named after female characters from JRR Tolkien.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Dodo - the bird

Actually, I named him after my cousin's puppy that passed away. My cousin always called the puppy "dodi dodi" which means "come" in our native language. It's hard to say so often so they shortened it to Dodo. Unfortunately, the puppy had some hereditary disease that couldn't be cured and went to puppy heaven.

My betta swims over when we call to him "dodi dodi"... yeah, shortened to Dodo just like the puppy.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Steven36 said:


> Oz.....greatest singer of all time Ozzy.
> quote]
> (why isn't the quote working??)Oh my gosh! I know right? Love the name!


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

The General - he flares and tries to attack everybody who is not me. And by everybody, I mean anybody who walks into the bathroom, the cats, the snail I tried to give him, the cory cats I tried to give him, the sink...

Mouse - he's TINY, and really easily amused by shinys.

Byte - he launches himself at food particles, and lives right next to my computer.

Peaches - well, he's orange. And very, very vain. When I put a mirror in there, he struts, and looks at himself at all angles. So, I figured he would want a name based on his looks.

Rubic - he's ruby colored, and so I made the name more masculine.

Tips - he's very dark colored with a white trim on his tail/fins.

Key - when I got him, he was the color of key lime pie. Now, he's marbled with cream/light blue as well as the green.

Lock - he's the same colors as Key, so I did Lock and Key. hahahahaha... /clears throat

Sunset - he's dark blue, with a lot of orangey-peach colors on him. So, he's clearly the sky with the sunsetting.

Brox - no idea, the name just came to me when I was looking at him.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ares: Greek God, was the God of war. Kinda fits him since he is always flaring.

Cuttos: My leopard gecko. I think it means creature in Greek, I kinda like the name.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I love those names; Key, Lock and Byte! That is so cool! Hey have you ever heard of the USB betta tanks that you hook up to your computer? They are like not even a 1/2 gallon. Pathetic!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have seen those on youtube and it is sad.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I have! If that thing were over a gallon, I would totally own one. But that tiny size? Meh.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I know I think they are super cool, but cruel! I would also buy on if they were a gallon or more! I found some ones that maybe look a little bigger. Here is what I found:









This one is kind of interesting,but too bad it isn't a real fish tank!.









I also found this, it is the most horrible thing I have ever seen!!!!
http://www.instructables.com/id/HOW-to-make-a-usb-mini-aquarium-/


----------

